# Landespede



## tarinoidenkertoja

Moi kaikille!
Mikä on "landespede"-sanan  vastaava "virallisessa" kielessä?


----------



## sakvaka

http://urbaanisanakirja.com/word/landespede/

Tämän sivun mukaan "(maalais)juntti". En ole kuullut sanaa "landespede" koskaan; se taitaa esiintyä lähinnä pääkaupunkiseudun slangissa.


----------



## etrade

Landespede on hyvä esimerkki täysin älyttömästä sanasta jonka joku on keksinyt ja näin nettiaikakaudella uudet sanat leviävät kulovalkean lailla.
Toivottavasta tiedotusvälineet eivät omaksu myös tätä älytöntä sanaa.


----------



## sammio

Itse asiassa "landespede" on melko osuva ja käyttötarkoitukseensa hyvin sopiva sana. Sanassa yhdistyy sekä stadilaisen identiteetin korostaminen (käyttämällä stadilaisia sanoja) että maalaisten halveksuminen (viittaamalla heihin spedeinä ts. pelleinä). Siihen en ota kantaa, kuinka paljon käytetty sana nykyään on ja minkä ikäisten keskuudessa, mutta yleensäkin näin laajalle levinneille sanoille kuin landespede on käyttötarkoituksensa. Ja niin kauan kuin sanan käyttäjillä on tarve ilmaista juuri näitä asioita, joita "landespede" vällitää, on sana mielestäni tarpeellinen ja hyvä olla olemassa.


----------



## Hakro

Puolisen vuosisataa sitten käytettiin sanoja "landepaukku" ja "landebuugi". Kyllä tämä "landespede" on kuvaavampi.


----------

